# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien linjojen katkaisu Sörnäisiin

## a__m

Nimimerkki "JE" kirjoitti Mannerheimintien liikenteen nopeuttamista koskevalla ketjulla seuraavaa:




> Niin, Tukholmankadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen huoltiksellehan HKL tahtoisi liityntäaseman alta häädön. Ratkaisu ei yksinkertaisesti toimi, eihän myöskään Sörnäisiin ole katkottu Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien linjoja, vaikka mahdollisuus siihen olisi ollut jo vuonna 1984.


Minkälaista mahdollisuutta tarjottiin vuonna 1984? Miksi hanke (?) ei toteutunut?

----------


## JE

Tarkoitin, että kun Sörnäisissä kerran on metroasema, sen valmistumisesta (v. 1984) lähtien linjojen katkaisu on ollut teoriassa mahdollista. Siis vain teoriassa. En usko että sitä koskaan on harkittu bussilinjojen osalta. Aivan kuten Meilahdessakin tilanne olisi, matkustajat joutuisivat tunneliin parin asemavälin matkaa varten, ja liityntäaseman sijoittamisessakin olisi omat vaikeutensa. Metrotoimisto tosin yhdessä vaiheessa 1980-luvulla ehdotti raitiolinja 6:n lakkautusta ja kahdeksikon jatkoa Arabiaan sitä korvaamaan, silloin raitioliikenne Arabiaan olisi siten tavallaan toiminut liityntänä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Metrotoimisto tosin yhdessä vaiheessa 1980-luvulla ehdotti raitiolinja 6:n lakkautusta ja kahdeksikon jatkoa Arabiaan sitä korvaamaan, silloin raitioliikenne Arabiaan olisi toiminut liityntänä.


Eikö linjan 6 lakkautus ja 8:n muuttaminen syöttölinjaksi ollut ihan selvä suunnitelma, josta luovuttiin poliitikkojen vastustuksen takia. Ratkaisuhan olisi ollut täsmälleen sama kuin Wienin monilla linjoilla.

Rengaslinja 7 sai alkuunsa samaan aikaan kun tehtiin se suuri ratikkalinjaston sinksaus. Sekin vaikuttaa linjaukseltaan aika "syöttölinjamaiselta".

Muistelisiko joku tarkemmin noita 1980-luvun alun linjastoratkaisuja?

----------


## a__m

Nythän Kalasatamaa suunniteltaessa olisi voitu päättää Vantaan suunnan seutulinjat (700-sarja) sekä ainakin osa Koillis-Helsingin linjoista, jotka ajavat Kustaa Vaasan tietä tai Hämeentietä, Hermannin rantatietä pitkin uudelle metroasemalle. Huomattava palvelutason madaltuminen bussiliikenteen osalta olisi kohdannut ainoastaan Hämeentien väliä Hermannin rantatieltä Kurviin, josta eteenpäin metro kulkee jokseenkin samaa linjausta pitkin Hämeentietä.

Palvelevatpa tosin äsken mainitsemaani väliä raitiovaunut 6 ja 8 (8 Paavalin kirkolta) sekä bussilinja 55(A). Epäilemättä matkustajat myös välillä Sörnäinen-Rautatientori voisivat käyttää kuutosta, seiskaa, 55:ttä tai metroa.

Miten muuttuvatkaan raitiolinjat Kalasatamaa rakentamaan alettaessa?

Mäkelänkadun linjat ovatkin oma lukunsa.

----------


## JE

Kutosen lakkautus oli siis osa metrotoimiston laajempaa ehdotusta, josta muistelen joskus kauan sitten jostain lukeneeni. Tuolloin suunnitelmissa oli luopua Linjojen ja Kirurgin radoista, joten seiskan tulon myötä nelonen olisi laitettu Katajanokalle ja kymppi Hietalahteen, eikä esim. kakkosta olisi jäänyt lainkaan. Supistuvan raitioliikenteen tarpeet olisi voitu hoitaa nivelvaunuilla, joita olisi liikennöity Koskelasta käsin. Töölön hallit ja vaunut 1-30 olisivat kadonneet. Mutta kuten todettu, siitä on aikaa kun tämän luin, joten voin muistaa jotain väärin. Siispä, paremmin asioita tuntevat korjatkoon jos huomaavat virheitä.

Kalasatamasta ja muista nykyisistä ratikkasuunnitelmista: raitioliikenteen kehityssuunnitelma on tällä hetkellä tekeillä. Se tiedetään, että yhdeksikkölinjan on tarkoitus toteutua, ja joitakin muita laajennuksia kaavaillaan. Laajemmassa määrin suunnitelma varmaan osoittaa, missä mennään.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitä Kalasatamaan tulee, niin alan hiljalleen olla sitä mieltä, että ehkä seiska sittenkin sopii sinne. Keskustan ja Itä-Pasilan välisen matka-ajan piteneminen ei loppujen lopuksi ole niin paha, sillä ysi tarjoaa saman yhteyden suorempana.

Mäkelänkadulta pääsee keskustaan ykkösellä, jopa nopeammin kuin seiskalla. (Edellyttää ykkösen johtamista keskustaan Kauppatorin sijaan).

Kurvista etelään kulkee Hämeentietä 6, joka korvaa seiskan tällä osuudella.

Jos siis seiska kulkisi Hakaniemenrantaa, Kalasataman läpi ja Vallilan siirtolapuutarhan ohitse Pasilaan, niin voitaisiin hoitaa sekä Kalasataman yhteys keskustaan että kaavailtu poikittaislinja Pasilasta Kalasatamaan / Arabiaan. Kalasataman asukkaiden näkökulmasta tämä edellyttää mielestäni luopumista Kruununhaan kierrosta.

Haaste: Jos sekä 1 että 7 poistuvat Kruununhaasta, niin mitä tilalle?

----------


## JE

> Haaste: Jos sekä 1 että 7 poistuvat Kruununhaasta, niin mitä tilalle?


Uusi pikkukakkonen Linjat-Eira Snellmaninkadun kautta.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Vakavammin ottaen voisi tutkia kutosen siirtoa Kaivokadulta reitille Snellmaninkatu-Aleksanterinkatu, onhan kutosen reitti Hakaniemestä Bulevardille kolmosen kanssa identtinen. Ratkaisu oli niitä harvoja onnistuneita ideoita muuten epäonnisessa vuoden 1990 raitioliikenteen kehityssuunnitelmassa. Vaikka ongelmaton ei toki tämäkään muutos olisi.

----------


## Safka

> Haaste: Jos sekä 1 että 7 poistuvat Kruununhaasta, niin mitä tilalle?


10 "vanhalle" päättärilleen Linjoille eli Linjat-Senaatintori-Pikku Huopalahti. Osa ruuhkavuoroista voisi ajaa muuta (=lyhyempää) reittiä. (Tästä keskusteltiin jo jossain muualla täällä.) Äskeinen oli siis kaukaisen tulevaisuuden varalle, joskaan en pidä tuota kympin reittiä mahdottomana tälläkään hetkellä.
(Toisaalta olihan Krunikka yli kymmenen vuotta ilman ilta/su-liikennettä (1985-96), eli ei mitenkään tavatonta jos sinne ei ajaisi mikään linja.)

Nykylinjastossa olisi mielekkäämpää ajattaa 6 Kruununhaan kautta ja 7 palaisi "alkuperäiselle" renkaalleen via Rautatientori. Tässä monipuolistuisivat yhteydet, koska nykyisin 3 ja 6 on välillä Bulevardi-Hakaniemi on päällekkäisiä kuin myös 1 ja 7 luovat saman yhteyden Krunikan ja Mäkelänkadun välille. Vai onko näin?

----------

